# Macros for lean gains??



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking for some help on what macros to be hitting daily for lean gains folks, I'm 5ft 11 and 186 lbs bf about 15% training 4 day split upper/lower body with hiit cardio twice a week I was thinking 300 carbs 300 protein and 100 fat not sure on how many cals I should get in maybe 3000 any advice either way would be much appreciated, cheers!


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

1: Calculate your BMR (http://www.bmi-calculator.net/bmr-calculator/)

2: Calculate how much calories you burn on average in a workout and add it to your BMR.

2: Use the total of the calculations to calculate your macro ratio (http://macronutrientcalculator.com/)

3: Compile diet based on your macro ratios. (this will be your minimum)

4: Snack on top of your diet to be on a caloric surplus (the type of snacks you eat depends on whethere youre clean or dirty bulking.)


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

How do you calculate calories burned during workout mate?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Get a rough idea of your maintenance calories.

The calculator below will help. I'd use the Katch-Mcardle option as you have an idea of your bodyfat levels so this will be the most accurate formula.

http://scoobysworkshop.com/accurate-calorie-calculator/

40:40:20 is a standard macronutrient breakdown for a lean bulk (Protein:Carbs:Fat)

Your maintenance calories appear to be around 2900-3000 calories. For lean bulking, add 200-400 above your maintenance calories on workout days.

On rest days I'd hang around maintenance calories, drop the carbs a little and increase the healthy fats.


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Get a rough idea of your maintenance calories.
> 
> The calculator below will help. I'd use the Katch-Mcardle option as you have an idea of your bodyfat levels so this will be the most accurate formula.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate when I've worked out my macros by how much should I drop carbs and increase fats by on rest days?


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

If I put a pic up would that give a better indication of what my bf % is


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Some will say to keep everything the same on rest days, but I wouldn't because you don't need the calorie surplus or 300 grams of carbs on rest days.

You said you want to lean bulk so minimizing fat gain is important and that's why I'd hang close to maintenance calories on rest days and perhaps change your macronutrients to 50:30:20 (Protein:Carbs:Fat)


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> Some will say to keep everything the same on rest days, but I wouldn't because you don't need the calorie surplus or 300 grams of carbs on rest days.
> 
> You said you want to lean bulk so minimizing fat gain is important and that's why I'd hang close to maintenance calories on rest days and perhaps change your macronutrients to 50:30:20 (Protein:Carbs:Fat)


Thanks mate I'm gonna get all info sorted out and figure out a diet plan now


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

No worries, you should look to gain no more than 0.5lbs a week but not all of that will be muscle. 0.25lbs a week muscle gains would be more realistic.


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Dazarooni said:


> No worries, you should look to gain no more than 0.5lbs a week but not all of that will be muscle. 0.25lbs a week muscle gains would be more realistic.


One last question mate, how do I work out how many cals each workout will burn?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

That's an impossible question to answer! So many variables - how intense is the workout? How long are you working out for? How many reps? How many sets? Which body part?

A rough figure to work with is approximately 400 calories per workout. That is based on an hour or so. You will never get an accurate answer but 400 calories is a decent figure to work with.


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

So if say 400 cals for 1 hour weights what would be a rough idea for 15-20 mins hiit cardio? Cheers


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

Once again, too many variables but I'd imagine 200-300 calories.


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

That's fine mate a rough idea will do thanks again


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

No probs, good luck with it all!


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

Eat in a 200 calories surplus.

0.9grams of protein per lb of bodyweight.

0.4grams of fat per lb of bodyweight.

Rest carbs


----------



## FrankNitti (Aug 21, 2011)

Worked out 2872 cals per day 265 carbs 270 protein 81 fats does this look right as I'm no expert on nutrition lol


----------

